# Chevy website says there are six 2014 Cruzes in my area...



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

When doing an inventory search for 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel on the Chevy website, it returns 6 within my area. None of my local dealers have these vehicles on their websites. What do you think, Cruzes in transit? or website bug?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

In transit... On our website for the dealership when GM changes the status from in production it shows as in our inventory and therefore shows up on our site for the dealership..


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Same here. 3 in transit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

HakeCruze said:


> When doing an inventory search for 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel on the Chevy website, it returns 6 within my area. None of my local dealers have these vehicles on their websites. What do you think, Cruzes in transit? or website bug?


HakeCruze,

If you would like, I can assist you in locating the vehicle you are looking for. Please just private message me your preferences and zip code, I would be more than happy to assist.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

One just landed on our lot. Champagne silver. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> One just landed on our lot. Champagne silver.
> 
> View attachment 14289
> 
> ...



You should treat us to some pictures of it as well as a lengthy walkaround/test-drive video. HAHA


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> You should treat us to some pictures of it as well as a lengthy walkaround/test-drive video. HAHA


I second this!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

If it ever gets out of PDI! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

